# EASY way to help Haiti [merged]



## Carta (Jan 13, 2010)

PLEASE HELP in anyway u can


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's really easy: text HAITI to 90999 on your cell phone, and $10 will be donated automatically (charged to your cell phone bill). It's apparently one of the quickest ways to donate.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2010)

What organization does the money go to?  What percentage do they keep?

*I googled it - It's the American Red Cross - *MORE INFO*.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 13, 2010)

According to Snopes.com this is true and the organization is the Red Cross.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 13, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> According to Snopes.com this is true and the organization is the Red Cross.



Yes - Red Cross. I did it - I got a text back from Red Cross stating they received - but first it made me text YES if I wanted to donate - so it was quite clear I was donating 10 dollars and it would be charged on my phone bill. 

I, too, checked snopes before posting here.


----------



## gpurtz (Jan 13, 2010)

Give some thought to Shelter Box USA...http://www.shelterboxusa.org/
Their site is down as I write this...probably because of traffic.  I would give to them before RedX.


----------



## djs (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know if it is THIS number, but I did hear a number one could text to today and $0.90 of every $1.00 would go to Haiti.  Not sure of the industry standard, but 90% doesn't seem so bad to me.

ETA:

Just saw the number on the News, it's 501501.  Apparently you text the word "yele" to that number to donate $5.00 where 90% goes to Haiti and (presumably) 10% for administrative costs.  Simple enough, but if anyone is concerned about what percentage of money goes to help people they should look into the Red Cross, United Way or any other number of "known" charities.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 13, 2010)

gpurtz said:


> Give some thought to Shelter Box USA...http://www.shelterboxusa.org/
> Their site is down as I write this...probably because of traffic.  I would give to them before RedX.



I would donate wherever you feel is best - I liked the cell phone idea only because people can be lazy (not because they are uncaring) and need a super easy way to donate - we need to help fast. Absolutely look into ways to donate that are best in your opinion.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2010)

djs said:


> Just saw the number on the News, it's 501501.  Apparently you text the word "yele" to that number to donate $5.00 where 90% goes to Haiti and (presumably) 10% for administrative costs.  Simple enough, but if anyone is concerned about what percentage of money goes to help people they should look into the Red Cross, United Way or any other number of "known" charities.



Call me jaded, but I would hesitate to send money without knowing who I am sending the money to, and what they will do with it. I know that after Katrina, there were scammers who collected money from people who thought they were donating to a good cause.

The 501501 number is for the Yele Foundation and their website is brand new.  The donation is $5.  Yele Foundation - more info.  It seems to be sponsored by Wycleff Jean who seems to be a rapper or singer from Haiti.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Or you can go to redcross.org to donate.  This is from their website.

International Response Fund

You can help the victims of countless crises, like the recent earthquake in Haiti, around the world each year by making a financial gift to the American Red Cross International Response Fund, which will provide immediate relief and long-term support through supplies, technical assistance and other support to help those in need. The American Red Cross honors donor intent. If you wish to designate your donation to a specific disaster, please do so at the time of your donation by mailing your donation with the designation to the American Red Cross, P.O. Box 37243, Washington, D.C. 20013 or to your local American Red Cross chapter. Donations to the International Response Fund can be made by phone at 1-800-REDCROSS or 1-800-257-7575 (Spanish) or online at www.redcross.org.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Jan 13, 2010)

I liked this organization:  

http://www.haitichildren.com/

Check our their website, and they say 100% of your donation goes to help the children of Haiti.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 13, 2010)

We chose to send our donation through former President Clinton's clintonfoundation.org website because it's been closely allied with the UN relief efforts in Haiti following the four hurricanes last year (which means they have an ongoing support structure already in place there.)

This Haiti disaster appears to be worse than any most of us have ever seen, and that means that there will be more than enough legitimate organizations willing to take any and all donations.  That's a more important question - is an org legitimate? - than which org is more worthy than another.  One way to be sure that you're not giving good money to a bad org is to go through the http://charitynavigator.org/ website to check a certain charity, or look for the logo on any charity homepage.

I'm glued to the tv and can't imagine what those poor people are facing.  It's all so sad.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 13, 2010)

Most if not all charities now accept online donations.   

Once I heard the news of this terrible tragedy, I sent a donation to one of my favorite aid agencies on their website.

I hope we can all be as generous as possible.  This as we know is a terrible tragedy that has happened to many of the poorest of the poor.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Ellen, your post here was the first I'd heard about the instant $10 donation through texting.  I mean first EVER, not just for this disaster.  Technology really is an amazing thing, isn't it?  What a brilliant idea this particular tech feature is; every time I think of it I'm amazed even more.

Add to that, that practically all of the info coming out of Haiti is through social networking sites and digital imaging ... it's mind-boggling.

My kids think I'm a dinosaur but I'm still on this side of 50 (barely!), yet the world is light years ahead of where it was when I was a kid.  It makes me a little dizzy.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 13, 2010)

I plan to donate to Lutheran World Relief.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 13, 2010)

Doctors without Borders is probably my choice. DH likes American Jewish World Service  

Lots of suggestions here:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/huffpost/20100113/cm_huffpost/421014


----------



## LisaH (Jan 13, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> Yes - Red Cross. I did it - I got a text back from Red Cross stating they received - but first it made me text YES if I wanted to donate - so it was quite clear I was donating 10 dollars and it would be charged on my phone bill.



How long did it take to get a text back to you? It's been 10 min and I have not received anything back from Red Cross...

Never mind...Just got it...


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I heard right back.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2010)

I sent a bit more through Clinton Foundation and when we get back to the USA I'll send some to Red Cross and Drs w/out Borders. I support them anyway, but with this, they- and the Haitians- need more, a lot more. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 13, 2010)

Warning from the FBI - donate only to recognized chariities.   Apparently there are many "twitter" sites that are collecting donations.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 13, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> It's really easy: text HAITI to 90999 on your cell phone, and $10 will be donated automatically (charged to your cell phone bill). It's apparently one of the quickest ways to donate.



Ellen, thanks for making this so quick and easy to help out. I sent the text and will click yes.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jan 14, 2010)

You can donate $10.00 to the Red Cross by texting *haiti* to 90999 on your cell phone.


----------



## Stricky (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunatly there is not much to do other then give money right now.

Besides the RedCross I am also supporting Shelter Box. They are a great organization based out of the UK. They are affiliated with Rotary and they provide shelter food and water all in one box.
http://www.shelterboxusa.org/


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 14, 2010)

Saw on the  news last night that Doctors Without Borders was already established in Hati, but the hospital buildings are no longer safe (maybe even standing). They have set up temporary shelter and are literally treating people "on the street".  They got my donation.


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 14, 2010)

*Starwood Haiti relief help*

I found this USA today article where Starwood is teaming with the Red Cross to help in the Haiti relief effort. I hope this will prompt us Tuggers to help.

_"Starwood is partnering with the Red Cross to collect hotel points to help bankroll relief efforts. Click here for details. Donated Starpoints are not tax deductible. Donations may be made in the following amounts: 4,000 points=$50; 8,000 points=$100; 12,000-$150, and 16,000 points=$200."_

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/news/2010-01-14-travel-industry-news-relief-efforts-haiti-quake_N.htm


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 14, 2010)

The news is saying that texting has been the most effective way to collect money - I think they said 1/4 million in an hour - but not sure if I have that fact right.


----------



## islandhome (Jan 14, 2010)

It was quick and easy...1/4 of a million in an hr?  Very impressive.  Go technology!


----------



## l2trade (Jan 14, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> I found this USA today article where Starwood is teaming with the Red Cross to help in the Haiti relief effort. I hope this will prompt us Tuggers to help.
> 
> _"Starwood is partnering with the Red Cross to collect hotel points to help bankroll relief efforts. Click here for details. Donated Starpoints are not tax deductible. Donations may be made in the following amounts: 4,000 points=$50; 8,000 points=$100; 12,000-$150, and 16,000 points=$200."_
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/travel/news/2010-01-14-travel-industry-news-relief-efforts-haiti-quake_N.htm



I wish Starwood would allow me to donate some of my ownership deeds.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2010)

l2trade said:


> I wish Starwood would allow me to donate some of my ownership deeds.



Good one!  :rofl:


----------



## scotlass (Jan 14, 2010)

*AA offering bonus miles for donations to Haiti*

250 miles for a $50 donation, 500 miles for a $100 donation to the Red Cross.  Must be done through aa.com


----------



## barefootnAR (Jan 14, 2010)

Way to go AA   
Things are really bad in Haiti. Red Cross is a place where your $ goes to work to help.


----------



## Stricky (Jan 14, 2010)

barefootnAR said:


> Way to go AA
> Things are really bad in Haiti. Red Cross is a place where your $ goes to work to help.



Every organization has it porblems though: http://socialistworker.org/2005-2/562/562_04_RedCross.shtml

I still give the Red Cross a B+


----------



## stugy (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, we didn't get any miles for it, but we decided to donate to Samaritan'sPurse.org, a Christian organization led by Billy Graham's son and we designated our donation to go to Haiti
Pat


----------



## ricoba (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's another easy way to donate.  

I just made another donation via ebay/paypal to the relief agency of my choice (Samaritan's Purse).  It was through MissionFish, and it allows you to choose (through a drop down menu) to numerous agencies that you may care to support.  

A real benefit/blessing of technology is how quickly we can now respond by giving to the charity of our choice.  I hardly ever write or mail checks anymore.  I am so thankful for online resources such as this that allow a very immediate response.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 14, 2010)

Doctors Without Borders is an efficient, respected org with low admin overhead costs. They are a Nobel peace prize nominee. https://donate.doctorswithoutborders.org/SSLPage.aspx?pid=197


----------



## scotlass (Jan 14, 2010)

I had already donated through Church World Service when I saw the offer on AA.  We had an email very early yesterday morning from CWS and they are a real reliable organization so I am not disappointed.  Just thought I would pass on the info in case anyone wanted to donate through AA.


----------



## bhrungo (Jan 14, 2010)

*American & Spirit Airlines Giving Miles*

If you donate to Unicef, Red Cross, or Yele, Spirit Airlines will put 5,000 air miles in your account.  We just donated through Yele, then went to Spirit Airlines web-site, filled out a form, it said the 5,000 miles would be in our account in about 6-8 weeks.  This offer is for the first 200,000 people to donate at least $5.

Not sure exactly how American Airlines program works, but CNN did report that they are also giving air miles for Red Cross donations.

Please donate


----------



## Luanne (Jan 14, 2010)

bhrungo said:


> Not sure exactly how American Airlines program works, but CNN did report that they are also giving air miles for Red Cross donations.



Thought I saw somewhere that to get the AA miles you needed to donate through the AA site.


----------



## mo1950 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Salvation Army*

I went to the Salvation online website and donated.  They also have teams on the way to Haiti.  I have read many times that this charity contributes a larger percentage of its donations than most others.

I also have a personal reason to always donate to The Salvation Army.  During World War II the Red Cross refused to help my father return home on leave - he was broke when he received an unexpected pass to visit his family before shipping out to Saipan.  Not good planning on his part, but he really did not think he would need any money, it was so close to payday.

Anyway, The Salvation Army paid for his train ticket, bus ticket, and a little money for food.  Our family has never forgotten to give to The Salvation Army ever since.

Off the track here.  Just want to add that the Haitians will be in my prayers for many nights, and may the Grace of God be with them and all the wonderful volunteers.


----------



## swsc16 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am usually just a lurker in the Lounge forums (or in TUG forums in general), and just being selective in what I read (like I need info on Caribbean for my Bahamas trip in April).
But coming out of my lurker mode, to thank this Haiti thread.  I chanced upon this thread this morning, then donated $10 through text (I love how it easy it was!).  Then I posted it in my Facebook (generosity should be contagious, right?)
A few minutes after, I got a call from the Board president of 1 of my timeshares (Tropic Shores at Daytona).  He has apparently been calling me since last week, but I rarely return calls who don't leave voicemails (or important voicemails), cause I would think they're just telemarketers.  This morning, somehow I ended up picking up his call, and apparently I won a 32inch TV, for Tropic Shores' drawing for those who paid their maintenance dues on time.  Wow, I rarely win anything in raffles.  My husband and I were so ecstatic winning this 32inch of TV.  And even more, I found out about a few minutes after I made a $10 donation, which I did cause what happened to Haiti was really heartbreaking.
I helped in a *very small way*, and I ended up getting some more.  It maybe just a pure coincidence.  Either way, I will always continue to just PAY IT FORWARD!
Next, I will be asking around for local organizations here if they will accept used clothing/blanket/etc. donations for Haiti, since I have a lot to dispose.


----------



## osman (Jan 14, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> I found this USA today article where Starwood is teaming with the Red Cross to help in the Haiti relief effort. I hope this will prompt us Tuggers to help.
> 
> _"Starwood is partnering with the Red Cross to collect hotel points to help bankroll relief efforts. Click here for details. Donated Starpoints are not tax deductible. Donations may be made in the following amounts: 4,000 points=$50; 8,000 points=$100; 12,000-$150, and 16,000 points=$200."_
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/travel/news/2010-01-14-travel-industry-news-relief-efforts-haiti-quake_N.htm



Let me see if I understand. I can go to the Starwood website, buy 8000 points for $280, give the points back to Starwood, they donate $100 to the Red Cross, and they keep the other $180? Sounds more like Starwood relief to me. I'm not normally a cynical type, but it looks like Starwood is taking advantage of people's generosity by using this as an opportunity to buy back Starpoints at below market prices.

I think I'm better off sending money directly to the Red Cross (which I did).

--Osman


----------



## Ginny (Jan 14, 2010)

AmeriCares is where I donated today. http://www.americares.org

Here's a CNN article with suggested charitable organizations:

http://www.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/01/13/haiti.earthquake.how.to.help/index.html


----------



## applegirl (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you DonSueJ for the link to the Clinton Foundation.  I just made my $25 donation that I have been meaning to make all day.  Your link made it easier for me!

Their website says that 95.9% of your contribution goes toward the cause.  That's a really high percent for a charity!

I saw Bill Clinton talking about how the foundation was moving quickly to bring aid to the peole in Haiti.  I was impressed with what he said on TV this morning and that's why I feel good about donating to them.

If all TUGgers donate even a small amount, that would add up to a lot of money!

Janna


----------



## Glynda (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I did the Red Cross text donation and like Shelter Box so gave to them too.

The company hubby works for has 3,000 employees in Haiti and my hubby travels there often and tells me of the awful condidtions there.  Fortunately, his plants were running during the earthquake and everyone was fine as the buildings held up. Had they been in their homes or elsewhere, there's no telling how many might have been hurt or killed. The company helped its employees and their families after the hurricane and now will help again but also now hubby must find production elsewhere until they get the power and water back to the plants.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 16, 2010)

I was touched by what Bill Marriott had to say on his blog about Haiti.

Brian

*The Earthquake in Haiti*

_Posted: January 14, 2010 01:55:08 PM _

_The devastating earthquake that hit Haiti on Tuesday has had aftershocks all over the world.  I am currently at our Harbor Beach Marriott in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, where more than a third of our associates at this hotel are Haitian and have been directly affected by this terrible disaster. 

I talked to several of our associates who are from Haiti.  They are struggling with trying to find out what has happened to their families and loved ones.  They are very tender and loving people and they are extremely saddened and concerned.  They have a group get-together for prayer and song every morning and our hearts go out to them all.  Many of these associates and numerous other Haitians on staff at our hotels around the world have suffered heartbreaking losses, and my heart goes out to each and every one of them.

In the days following the quake, there has been a tremendous outpouring of support and volunteers are working around the clock to provide relief to this Caribbean nation.  We want to do our part as well, so that’s why today, through The J. Willard and Alice S. Marriott Foundation named after my parents, we are sending $500,000 to the Red Cross Haiti Relief and Development Fund to aid with immediate relief efforts such as providing water, medical supplies, food and shelter.

We do not currently have any hotels in Haiti but our hotels in San Juan, Puerto Rico and the Dominican Republic are serving as staging areas for the relief efforts underway in Haiti.  Many of our hotels are offering other support as well.  Thankfully, none of our hotels in the Caribbean suffered damage due to the earthquake.

This was a very, very tragic situation and the days and weeks ahead will be difficult for those people around the world with roots in Haiti.  My thoughts and prayers are with all of those who have been so affected._

http://www.blogs.marriott.com/marriott-on-the-move/2010/01/the-earthquake-in-haiti.html#more


----------



## charford (Jan 16, 2010)

*Canadian CIDA will match Haiti Earthquake Donations*

For Canadians, CIDA will match 1:1 any individual donations made to charities that collect funds specifically for Haiti earthquake relief. See here for more details CIDA website


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 16, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> It's really easy: text HAITI to 90999 on your cell phone, and $10 will be donated automatically (charged to your cell phone bill). It's apparently one of the quickest ways to donate.



I donated this way. It was easy, fast and I trust Redcross more than a new one. Thanks for letting me know. I posted this on Facebook too hopefully just like your post the word will keep spreading.


----------



## Mel (Jan 16, 2010)

swsc16 said:


> Next, I will be asking around for local organizations here if they will accept used clothing/blanket/etc. donations for Haiti, since I have a lot to dispose.


Please make that donation anyway - whether it is sent to Haiti or used locally.  We are all on a high right now, helping the Haitians, but we need to also remember the local people that need help.  When there are huge disasters like this, often the local support (money in particular) gets diverted to the large disasters.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 16, 2010)

*haiti*

The people of Haiti need your help.  Then again they have needed it for the last 50 years!  They have been historically one of the poorest nations in the world.  Ironically, it may have taken a disaster like this to wake people up to actually try and do something to help them.  Despite being so close to the USA we have continued to let them live in poverty and despair.  We have invaded them several times and made them a protectorate, but still they lived in squalor.  I hope we finally try to improve their standard of life and give generously.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad the text idea was helpful to some. Basically I'm bumping this up - we need to keep this on our radar screen for a long time. We can't forget them.

Ask yourself if you donated as much as you can afford. Then text again if you can.

Everyone who is doing something shall be rewarded by the timeshare god.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 17, 2010)

*Check out Charity Navigator Ratings*

http://www.charitynavigator.org/

Red Cross gets 3 out of 4 stars. The CEO makes $565,000.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Call me jaded, but I would hesitate to send money without knowing who I am sending the money to, and what they will do with it. I know that after Katrina, there were scammers who collected money from people who thought they were donating to a good cause.
> 
> The 501501 number is for the Yele Foundation and their website is brand new.  The donation is $5.  Yele Foundation - more info.  It seems to be sponsored by Wycleff Jean who seems to be a rapper or singer from Haiti.



Note that this foundation is now being criticized in the press for the way they are handling/using funds.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 20, 2010)

And now Haiti has had another serious aftershock.  Those poor people!  From what I've read, delivery of aid has been a serious issue.  The supplies (which aren't enough to begin with) aren't getting in.  Planes are being turned away.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 20, 2010)

The problem with Haiti is that anything sent there will end up in the hands of the corrupt governing class. The poor will die by the tens or even hundreds of thousands, while the rich find a way to further enrich themselves from the charity of the world.

I will not waste my money. It will be a lot like Bob Geldof's 1980s mission to help Ethiopia. Everything ended up in the Ethiopian army's hands.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 20, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> The problem with Haiti is that anything sent there will *end up in the hands of the corrupt governing class*. The poor will die by the tens or even hundreds of thousands, while the rich find a way to further enrich themselves from the charity of the world.
> 
> I will not waste my money. It will be a lot like Bob Geldof's 1980s mission to help Ethiopia. Everything ended up in the Ethiopian army's hands.


Except that many of them are missing and dead.  Apparently, part of the problem is no governing infrastructure as these people are dead.  The US Marines have landed--my neighbor's son may be one of them.


----------



## Patri (Jan 20, 2010)

100% of donations given to Lions Club International for Haiti will go to relief. They use interest from investments to pay administrative costs.


----------



## Janette (Jan 20, 2010)

The United Methodist Committee On Relief(UMCOR) is one of the organizations whose administrative fees are paid by the United Methodist Church, therefore your money goes straight for relief. In addition to money, we are making gallon bags with a hand towel, wash cloth, comb, toothbrush, nail clippers, 6 adhesive bandages, soap, and $1 for tooth paste. They buy the toothpaste as some countries limit which products can come into the country. These kits have been used in many disaster areas and have been tested to make sure they are getting the supplies that are most critical. You can contact any Methodist church for more info. This isn't a religious ad, just a way to help.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2010)

Janette said:


> The United Methodist Committee On Relief(UMCOR) is one of the organizations whose administrative fees are paid by the United Methodist Church, therefore your money goes straight for relief. In addition to money, we are making gallon bags with a hand towel, wash cloth, comb, toothbrush, nail clippers, 6 adhesive bandages, soap, and $1 for tooth paste. They buy the toothpaste as some countries limit which products can come into the country. These kits have been used in many disaster areas and have been tested to make sure they are getting the supplies that are most critical. You can contact any Methodist church for more info. This isn't a religious ad, just a way to help.



Again, this isn't a religious ad, just another endorsement of UMCOR.

I donated as well to UMCOR this past Sunday in church.  You are right it gets a very good rating on Charity Navigator, for its low expenses since almost all of the money goes directly to the relief versus administrative costs.

Were you aware that two UMCOR executives were killed in the earthquake?  One, died in the rubble of the Hotel Montana and a second died of his injuries also sustained in the hotel collapse, though he was rescued, died in a FL hospital.

Whether folks donate to religious or non-religious groups is up to them.  I am just heartened  and thankful that there has been a great outpouring of giving across the country and by many here on TUG.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 20, 2010)

Patri said:


> 100% of donations given to Lions Club International for Haiti will go to relief. They use interest from investments to pay administrative costs.



100% may _go_ to Haiti, but I have absolutely no confidence whatsoever that more than 10% ends up in the hands of the people in need. The bulk of the aid and the money will go to people with the machine guns.

Haiti has been a failed state for so long, the only direction that country can go is up.


----------



## Patri (Jan 20, 2010)

What in the world does that mean? How ridiculous.


----------



## DCTraveler (Jan 20, 2010)

*100% Relief Money to Haiti*



KarenLK said:


> I plan to donate to Lutheran World Relief.



The Lutheran Church of American is the best site -- 100% goes to relief that is combined with lots of volunteer workers.   My own church already has a "sister" church and orphanage that we help.  Luckily since we (read Americans) build the buildings there was no loss of life with the earthquake.  Here is the web-site.

https://community.elca.org/NetCommunity/SSLPage.aspx?pid=538

Thanks!


----------



## DCTraveler (Jan 20, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> 100% may _go_ to Haiti, but I have absolutely no confidence whatsoever that more than 10% ends up in the hands of the people in need. The bulk of the aid and the money will go to people with the machine guns.
> 
> Haiti has been a failed state for so long, the only direction that country can go is up.




See my message about the Evangelical Lutheran Church of America and donating -- they PERSONALLY take things and money down there to do good and it doesn't get a portion removed for the corrupt government or other individuals.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 20, 2010)

DCTraveler said:


> See my message about the Evangelical Lutheran Church of America and donating -- they PERSONALLY take things and money down there to do good and it doesn't get a portion removed for the corrupt government or other individuals.



If the boat full of relief from the ELC of A is intercepted at the dock by a gang of thugs with machine guns, it won't go to the people in need. That's what I think is going to happen to the bulk of the donations.

The US military can't oversee the entire country. Even if they could, Haitians will not accept a foreign military force maintaining civil order. We'll have Somalia II in a matter of weeks.

When I was living in Key West, people would personally sail supplies over to Port au Prince just because it was a fun sail and a nice thing to do. Goodwill clothes, slightly expired canned goods and medicines were the cargo of choice. I never did a sail to Haiti, but I did to other islands. It quickly became apparent that people who sail to Haiti do so at their own peril. It is a lawless place where the strong exploit the weak. 

And right now, Haiti is in the midst of a power vacuum. You couldn't pay me to go there. Not for $1 billion would I set foot on the Western half of Hispaniola. 

Keep in mind, the Dominican Republic, while not perfect, would not be experiencing anything like Haiti. There would be order, and relief would flow immediately -- at first from the local and provincial government and then from the national and international communities. That's how it's supposed to work. (EDIT -- and the two countries share the island.)

We're heading into a hornets nest, I fear. I hope I'm wrong. But I doubt it.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 21, 2010)

Our timeshare in Aruba has a number of Haitian employees and we are donating our money directly to their families.  It seems so far away that you feel bad but when you read, as I did, that one of our employees lost all five of his family members it hits home.  This man always had such a big smile on his face (I see him every day when there).


----------



## Charlie D. (Jan 21, 2010)

Because there are a few thugs around, screw ‘em all??  I don’t think so. These were poor people who did not ask for this. 

Charlie D.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hope....*



Charlie D. said:


> Because there are a few thugs around, screw ‘em all??  I don’t think so. These were poor people who did not ask for this.
> 
> Charlie D.



I agree we need to help. Getting the money and supplies into the hands of those deserving people is difficult, however.  I hope they've found a direct and organized way.  

DH is flying into the DR next week, I'm not sure if he's going into Haiti.  For years now, when he travels to Port au Prince, he usually has to have an armed body guard driver and a follow car with two armed body guards. The follow car has to protect both him and protect the first car so that when they go into places they won't find it stripped down by the time they come out. When traveling to the other plants, he is flown in by helicopter and set down behind the fence.  Kidnapping for ransom in Haiti has become a frequent occurance.  It's happened to his company as well as his competitors'.  Hopefully, it won't happen to any of the relief workers.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 22, 2010)

Glynda said:


> For years now, when he travels to Port au Prince, he usually has to have an armed body guard driver and a follow car with two armed body guards.
> 
> .
> .
> ...



And now all those thugs and kidnappers with machine guns are starving. I think much of the US has no idea how bad things were in Haiti _before_ the earthquake.

If the earthquake had leveled Mogadishu, Somalia, we would be taking more precautions sending relief because we know how violent that country is. Haiti is Somalia II.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 22, 2010)

*Haiti*

Originally Posted by Glynda  
For years now, when he travels to Port au Prince, he usually has to have an armed body guard driver and a follow car with two armed body guards. 

.
.
.
Kidnapping for ransom in Haiti has become a frequent occurance. It's happened to his company as well as his competitors'. Hopefully, it won't happen to any of the relief workers. 




ScoopLV said:


> And now all those thugs and kidnappers with machine guns are starving. I think much of the US has no idea how bad things were in Haiti _before_ the earthquake.
> 
> If the earthquake had leveled Mogadishu, Somalia, we would be taking more precautions sending relief because we know how violent that country is. Haiti is Somalia II.




Yet that still doesn't stop me from contributing and hoping it gets to the people who need it.

I think we all know that Haiti is a poor country and that with poverty comes crime and the needy are victims of it as well.  Perhaps it's taken this catastrophe and media coverage to realize how desperate they are.  I'm surprised at the time it's taken to get help and supplies in there.  One would think after Katrina we would have learned how to deploy faster.

Haiti is not the only place where visiting executives need guards and bullet proof vehicles to prevent robbery and kidnapping.  Mexico and Honduras and other Central American countries come to mind as well.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 23, 2010)

*Credit card companies*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/15/credit-card-companies-wai_n_425364.html


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 23, 2010)

Perhaps, and I had my own reservations initially about donating because of that however in the end I felt that even if only 10% of what I gave made it those in need that's better than 0%.

Better to try and fail than to not have tried at all.




ScoopLV said:


> And now all those thugs and kidnappers with machine guns are starving. I think much of the US has no idea how bad things were in Haiti _before_ the earthquake.
> 
> If the earthquake had leveled Mogadishu, Somalia, we would be taking more precautions sending relief because we know how violent that country is. Haiti is Somalia II.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 23, 2010)

Please, please donate and help.  There will always be those who say it's hopeless to help - but it's never hopeless as long as we're alive and breathing. Let's try. That's all we can do. And trying to help is good for your soul.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 23, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> Perhaps, and I had my own reservations initially about donating because of that however in the end I felt that even if only 10% of what I gave made it those in need that's better than 0%.
> 
> Better to try and fail than to not have tried at all.



I am hardly a miser or hard hearted, but I will not give to Haiti relief for the same reason I do not give money to panhandlers. Haiti is a failed state, and until the Haitians pull themselves up by their bootstraps and put a government in place that's slightly better than "criminal," I think it is a waste of resources.


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 23, 2010)

I was going to recommend Charity Navigator, but I see someone beat me to it. http://www.charitynavigator.org/
I sent our donation to Doctors Without Borders.
I'm still seething at how little all the bazillions people donated to Katrina accomplished.  No one can convince me that most, or even a lot of that money ended up actually helping those people.  I still have a vivid picture in my mind of all the people wading to the freeway overpass, and just sitting there waiting for somebody to come help them.  I think I'd have been trying to figure out a way out of that mess.  That is beside the point, I know, but our natural instinct is to help...and that is good, but be careful who you are helping.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 24, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> I am hardly a miser or hard hearted, but I will not give to Haiti relief for the same reason I do not give money to panhandlers. Haiti is a failed state, and until the Haitians pull themselves up by their bootstraps and put a government in place that's slightly better than "criminal," I think it is a waste of resources.



Scoop, many years ago I visited Haiti- -it was a port from a cruise. I didn't really see the depths of it, but I saw enough. I went to a make-shift shopping area where the poor people were selling their wares. I bought this and that - feeling so bad for these beautiful, yet desperate people. And then I bought enough and was ready to return to my cruise ship.

And there was a woman - so thin she fit in a doll's chair - and she didn't get up, but she held out a little doll and said, "5 dollars." I shook my head no. As I walked away I heard her plaintive cry, "One dollar. Pleaaaaaaaaaaaase." I ran off, horrified by the poverty, wanting to escape to a  better place.

I will never forget not giving that woman that one dollar. It hurt my soul. I will give to the people in Haiti.

Scoop, I give to pandhandlers. Am I stupid? I know most will drink it. But maybe one or two will buy a sandwich. Maybe. I will not turn my heart into a cold, skeptical one that will freeze my own soul. 

Think about it Scoop and others - Scoop certainly is right - there's corruption - maybe there's more there than other places, though god knows there's a huge amount right here in the good old USA (think rich corporatate executives). Don't analyze. Just give. One dollar. Pleaaaaaaaaaaase.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hilton Hotel*



Zac495 said:


> - there's corruption - maybe there's more there than other places, though god knows there's a huge amount right here in the good old USA (think rich corporatate executives).




I'm infuriated right now by the Hilton Santa Domingo, Dominican Republic, *DOUBLING* their rate to cash in on the increased occupancy rate due to the earthquake in Haiti. DH is headed there tomorrow for the week (in addition to usual work, he's taking satellite phones for the Haitian plants.)  Also he doesn't need the room all week, as he'll be staying in other cities part of the week, but they're forcing a week's reservation on him.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 24, 2010)

Glynda, that is awful.  I had a discussion the other night with a woman who was upset that Royal Carib went to their private island a couple of days after the quake.  She said "I'm sure the Haitians are not happy about it".  Why not?  They employ 500 Haitians plus they brought much needed food and water plus they donated all profits from Labadee (their island) to the relief fund, and are continuing to do so.   When asked by a cruiser a Haitain worker said he was extremely glad to see Royal Carib there as he would have some money to send over the mountains to his homeless family.  Linda


----------



## Glynda (Jan 24, 2010)

*Grrrr....*



lvhmbh said:


> Glynda, that is awful.  I had a discussion the other night with a woman who was upset that Royal Carib went to their private island a couple of days after the quake.  She said "I'm sure the Haitians are not happy about it".  Why not?  They employ 500 Haitians plus they brought much needed food and water plus they donated all profits from Labadee (their island) to the relief fund, and are continuing to do so.   When asked by a cruiser a Haitain worker said he was extremely glad to see Royal Carib there as he would have some money to send over the mountains to his homeless family.  Linda




Yes, there are many who profit from the continuation of the cruise ships as well as businesses like that my husband is a part of which employ Haitians.  Sadly, while his plants weren't destroyed or his employees killed, the company he works for can't wait for repairs to the infrastructure; they've got to find someone else to make the product immediately. Employees are showing up each day hoping to work but it's impossible right now. However, the company is providing each employee with food and water for a family of four per day.  

I wish I knew how to get attention to the media about Hilton taking advantage the way they are.  Grrrrr.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 24, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> I will never forget not giving that woman that one dollar. It hurt my soul.



Zac, this struck a chord.  When visiting other countries, and our own cities in the U.S., we have also been faced with this.  At some point, you just have to shut down the wallet and leave. (But it doesn't mean you will forever close out the faces or voices begging for help.)  Yes, I have handed over money knowing it may not be used for food, but we'd never know that for sure.  To me, it's worth it to at least try to help.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 25, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> I am hardly a miser or hard hearted, but I will not give to Haiti relief for the same reason I do not give money to panhandlers. Haiti is a failed state, and until the Haitians pull themselves up by their bootstraps and put a government in place that's slightly better than "criminal," I think it is a waste of resources.



I encourage you to give to the American Red Cross as the OP suggested at the very beginning of this thread. The money will be managed by the Red Cross, not the Haitian government.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 25, 2010)

*Haiti*

Three weeks ago I bet 90% of Americans couldn't find Haiti on a map.  Three weeks ago Haiti still suffered terrible poverty and privation.  This is a condition they had been in for decades without our help.  I also find it ironic that we have delivered more food and materials in a short period of time to the Haitians than we did to our own people in New Orleans after Katrina.  With 10% unemployment in the USA and over 2 milion foreclosures, I would rather make sure my fellow Americans have food to eat.  That is not to say I don't feel some sympathy for the Haitians but there are finite resources and infinite needs for those resources.   It wasnt too long ago there were stories in the press saying how we would redirect the refugee boats from Haiti right back to Haiti rather than help them or let them land in the USA.  This was in stark contrast to the Cuban boatlift which we welcomed with open arms despite the fact many of them were from Castro's prisons, hospitals and mental institutions.  Where was the outcry to help the desperate people of Haiti then?  Where were the pleas to help the starving people of Haiti then?  I am afraid that in 6 months, the people of Haiti will again sink below the consciousness of the world and they will continue to be one of the poorest countries in the world.  By then the people who want to help will have found another more pressing cause.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 25, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Three weeks ago I bet 90% of Americans couldn't find Haiti on a map.  Three weeks ago Haiti still suffered terrible poverty and privation.  This is a condition they had been in for decades without our help.  I also find it ironic that we have delivered more food and materials in a short period of time to the Haitians than we did to our own people in New Orleans after Katrina.  With 10% unemployment in the USA and over 2 milion foreclosures, I would rather make sure my fellow Americans have food to eat.  That is not to say I don't feel some sympathy for the Haitians but there are finite resources and infinite needs for those resources.   It wasnt too long ago there were stories in the press saying how we would redirect the refugee boats from Haiti right back to Haiti rather than help them or let them land in the USA.  This was in stark contrast to the Cuban boatlift which we welcomed with open arms despite the fact many of them were from Castro's prisons, hospitals and mental institutions.  Where was the outcry to help the desperate people of Haiti then?  Where were the pleas to help the starving people of Haiti then?  I am afraid that in 6 months, the people of Haiti will again sink below the consciousness of the world and they will continue to be one of the poorest countries in the world.  By then the people who want to help will have found another more pressing cause.



Certainly some truth to this.
And we can only do so much - there are few (myself not included) who will give up their own financial security for others. I will continue to put my family first because i can't save the world.

I read the NY times each morning - not cover to cover - but the front page at least. I knew where Haiti was. EDUCATE yourselves people. Tug is one of my favorite places - I like reading things from Haiti to timeshares to how to get a stain out of a shirt - but it can't replace understanding what's going on in our world and our government. When you go out to vote - KNOW what you're talking about. Too many vote their party without knowledge. Just make the NY times your homepage - just read 5 minutes. 

Of course Haiti will continue to be poor. But we've ignored people all over the world when it doesn't hit our own pocketbook in this country. That doesn't mean we shouldn't help now. Just help. Don't analyze. Just think of it this way - a little boy crying in the streets - just like your little boy. Send 10 dollars for him. And if it doesn't get to him - you tried. And the Red Cross is helping Americans, too.


----------



## Patri (Jan 25, 2010)

I find it incredible that people begrudge $10 or $100 to a suffering nation, when that pocket money will not change the giver's style of life one iota.
Just read about a local church that had a missions team scheduled to go down there, but of course plans were off. However, it raised $25,000 over the weekend, some members flew to Dominican Republic, then purchased and delivered to its Haitian church connection thousands of pounds of food and water. People with a heart took action!
The recipients will live for at least a few more days. Some child, probably sleeping outdoors, will not go to bed hungry.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 25, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> Just think of it this way - a little boy crying in the streets - just like your little boy. Send 10 dollars for him. And if it doesn't get to him - you tried. And the Red Cross is helping Americans, too.



I have X amount of money for charitable donations. I also donate time (working in soup kitchens and such). My X isn't going to change. I can only do so much, and I'm horrendously underemployed.

Using your example, let's say there were TWO little boys, crying on two separate streets. ONE of them had adults with machine guns waiting to steal that money. The other looked like he and his street was getting his act in gear. Which would you suggest I give to, then?

Face it, there are millions of people crying in the streets. My impoverished corner of the world that I try to help is East Africa. Yours is Haiti. I think my dollar goes farther in Rwanda than it would in Haiti. Fifteen years ago, when I had the misfortune of visiting Rwanda, my dollar would have gone farther in Haiti. So it goes...


EDIT -- PS -- I don't even know what to think about this thread's title. I don't think there IS an _easy_ way to help Haiti. Perhaps I'm just being a gadfly...


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 26, 2010)

Indeed!

What's more incredible is that they then feel the need to try to discourage others from giving - if you have decided not to support the cause that's certainly your right and I respect that.  Trying to discourage others is distasteful at the extreme. 



Patri said:


> I find it incredible that people begrudge $10 or $100 to a suffering nation, when that pocket money will not change the giver's style of life one iota.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 26, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> Indeed!
> 
> What's more incredible is that they then feel the need to try to discourage others from giving - if you have decided not to support the cause that's certainly your right and I respect that.  Trying to discourage others is distasteful at the extreme.



Caribbean  - I was trying to figure out how to say just that.
Certainly there are people who either really can't afford ten dollars (though then you shouldn't own a timeshare in my humble opinion) or they contribute heavily to other causes - and I respect that (though I would still push to contribute a little to any disaster if you can).

But let's leave out government corruption or other political feelings. People all over the world including our country need our help. If we can afford vacations, let's dig into our hearts and pocketbooks to help others eat.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2010)

I happen to agree with those who say that in times of natural disasters, the political climate and everyday normalcy that the victims of disasters suffer with just shouldn't be a factor when determining whether we should contribute aid.  But, that's our opinion.

Folks are entitled to disagree with that opinion.  And the fact is, there are valid arguments for both sides here.  Haitians do need immediate aid, but historically large amounts of money donated to Haitian relief efforts have "gone missing."

I think it's okay for some of us to say that we think giving aid despite the circumstances is the right thing to do, and by the same token I think it is certainly okay for others to say that the circumstances matter to them enough to question giving.  The only problem I would have is if someone tried to tell me that my opinion is the incorrect one, but I don't see Scoop doing that.  He's saying why he's not giving; he's not telling us not to give.

On one level, I see posts such as Scoop's and Jim's on the same level as the posts from those of us who are concerned with the percentage of monies that actually go to relief as opposed to administrative or fraudulent costs of the individual charities we've chosen for our donations.  Aren't we all simply concerned with whether our donations will be able to do as much good as possible under the circumstances?


----------



## Glynda (Jan 27, 2010)

*Haiti*

DH is going into Haiti from the DR today but only just across the border where the damage isn't as severe as near Port au Prince.  The company's plants near the border are up and running well.  However, the company plants near Port au Prince are not. * 800* of the employees there lost their homes.  The company is in the process of securing 800 stand-up-inside tents for each family.  Apparently, some are afraid to leave the site of their fallen or damaged homes to return to work because they can not protect their personal property if they venture away.


----------

